# Biting the leash



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

My pup has begun playfully biting at and holding onto the leash when we are on a walk. He only does it when he is really excited, like when we first leave the house, normally he walks just fine. What should I do when he does this? 

If I just stop and remain motionless, I still have to hold onto the leash, which turns into a game of tug for him, even if I turn around and ignore him or sit down. I have stood still for at least 10 minute before on the sidewalk, waiting for him to release the leash so we could continue, but to no avail. The only reason we completed our walk was because he saw a squirrel elsewhere and became focused on that, releasing his grip in the process.

If I bring out treats and do obedience drills with him, he goes through the drills beautifully but when we finish and I start walking, he starts biting the leash again. Obviously I can't just let go of the leash on the sidewalk.

He also grabs onto clothing - skirts, jeans, jackets, and does the same thing when we're walking and he is too wound up. He just doesn't seem to get the idea that biting leash/clothing = stop walking.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Put a high value toy in his mouth and use it only for walks, or training. The chewier the better, soft squishy ball works for Onyx when she has to mouth something. Just like we have a need to chew gum when nervous or anxious, dogs use their mouths to get the energy out.


----------



## summer (Jan 19, 2009)

Aspen does the same thing and it just looks like she is taking herself out for a walk!! Sorry no info on how to stop but I think it is cute! Aspen always stops carrying(BITING )her leash once we start to walk.


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

Heidi will do that with the 6ft leash if we are going for a truck ride. She doesn't pull or anything so I let her get away with it. 

There was a few times for laughs that I just threw her the handle end of the leash and I carried the buckle out to the truck...she listens pretty well, but I still don't do that often.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Yep! They're smart, cute, willful -- and most will try 'controlling the lead.' <u>But... not allowed.</u>

Use a quick little correction ( do it before it's firmly gripped in the teeth - don't want to need dental work). and continue on the walk.

Pup will soon get the idea that there is no future in the behavior and you won't end up in a tug of war with a 85 lb dog.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: sumAspen does the same thing and it just looks like she is taking herself out for a walk!! Sorry no info on how to stop but I think it is cute! Aspen always stops carrying(BITING )her leash once we start to walk.


Same thing here, usually if we haven't gone on a walk in a while. Usually be the time we make it out the driveway she's done carrying it..and if I take both dogs, she'll try to carry Dunc's leash till the end of the driveway. 

It's funny, cute and she only does it when we go on walks from the house, not when out to parks/anywhere else.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Jerzey used to do this a lot so we actually bought a metal leash to make it uncomfortable for her to chew on it. We would switch between the metal leash and the fabric one every few walks. Eventually she learned the chewing the leash was uncomfortable and just stopped all together. Never really thought of the toy thing, although she tends to just drop it so it didn't really work for her.


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

Baron used to do this and I had to do the correction thing for what seemed like FOREVER but he eventually got it. He even took it to the point where he would grab the leash and do a front somersault, then just lay there. When he realized I wasn't going to stop walking for his antiks it eventually lost its luster.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Dakota used to do this too. Very annoying. 

I tried spraying bitter oils on it. I don't think she has any taste buds and she couldn't care a less about the taste. I never thought about offering a toy. I think that may have worked. 

I really don't know how I stopped it other than using the "drop it" command several times, many times, many times.

It stopped being an issue, but she did it twice in obedience class and both times it was on the last lesson which was the test. LOL.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

All of my pups have done this, I just ignore it. ALL of them have "gotten over it" and stopped on their own. I use a nylon leash until they are done messing with the leash as leather doesn't take it well. One quick, hard bite on a tight leather leash and it will be in 2 pieces.


----------



## matildacroley (Feb 22, 2009)

mine did that to her nylon leash and i ignored it, thinking giving it attention would reinforce it. my trainer at the time thought ignoring it was the way to go until one day at class she chewed through the whole leash, thankfully i saw it in time. after that day, i taught her "out" and when she put that leash in her mouth, she got a stern "out" command and a good girl or treat for outing the leash.


----------



## riggins_mojo (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh, Mojo used to do this and of course it's so cute in the beginning but then it really is just annoying. Mojo is very much a velcro dog so one day I just dropped the leash (the sidewalk is on our side of the street) and walked back to the house and took my shoes off, sat on the couch and turned the TV on then after about 20 minutes we tried it again and he took the leash and I did the same thing and that was the end of that. He quit. 

Now, does anyone know how I can get him to stop barking & making the most "god awful" sounds, like a psycho dog when we are getting ready for the walk. He wakes up the entire city...I swear, it's insane. During this time he will listen to any and all commands, well of course except quiet. I've never had to really teach him quiet. As crazy as he sounds there is no problem with putting the harness on attaching the leash and being in a sit stay while I get poop bags (just yaking up a storm). As soon as we start walking he calms down. I've tried "stopping the process" of getting ready for the walk and that just doesn't work like it did for biting the leash. He just gets so freaky excited it's ridiculous. When the new neighbors moved in the hubby came practically running out of his front door to see if the dog was ok...I am serious.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

My pup wanted to "take me for a walk" too. She usually did this early in the walk like as soon as the leash was on. I would not let her pull it. If she want to play tug I would drop the leash, no fun pulling if I don't play along. Since this is boring she would drop the leash. If she was on a walk and did this I would say "no playing" you can say anything as long as its consistent, physically remove the leash from her mouth and continue the walk. If she bites the leash the walk stops, that's no fun, so she drops the leash. They eventually loose interest in the leash since there are more exciting things to see on a walk. Usually leash biting is a precursor to tug of war. Find another tug of war toy so they can play that with the toy instead of the leash.


----------

